# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  ANTIDERRAPANTE CASERO IMFALIBLE PARA BARAJA INVISIBLE

## tejo

BUENO HACE TAN SOLO UNOS MINUTOS QUE ME HE INCORPORADO HA ESTE MAGICO FORO,Y DESEO COMPARTIR UN SECRETO POR LO QUE VEO BASTANTE BUSCADO,ANTIDERRAPATE CASERO.
INGREDIENTES:ACEITE DE OLIVA Y SAL,¿NO OS LO CREEIS?
EL ACEITE SE ENCARGA DE PEGAR LAS CARTAS AL PRESIONARLAS Y TARDA EN EVAPORARSE ,PERO SI NO PONEMOS SAL ,AL DEJAR DE PRESIONAR LA CARTA NO SE DESPEGARIA SIN LA SAL,YA QUE LA SAL HACE QUE RESVALE COMO SI PISARAMOS UN MONTON DE BOLITAS PEQUEÑAS.
PREPARACION:
CON EL DEDO PONER MUY POCO ACEITE EN LOS DORSOS, MAS O MENOS QUE CUBRA EL RECTANGULO CENTRAL DE LA CARTA,EN CADA DORSO.
LA SAL ,NO VALE AZUCAR PORQUE SE VUELVE PEGAJOSO,TENEIS QUE COMBERTIRLA EN POLVO,YO LO CONSIGO EN EL MARMOL DE LA COCINA  PRESIONANDO CON UN VASO COMO SI LA ESTUVIERA AMASANDO.
TIENE QUE ESTAR MUY BIEN PULVERIZADA,SINO, LA BARAJA SERIA AL FINAL DEMASIADO GRUESA.UNA VEZ BIEN PULVERIZADA,CON EL DEDO PONEIS EN UNA DE LAS DOS CARTAS SAL ,MUY POCA ,TAN SOLO UNOS GRANOS,Y FROTAIS LOS DORSOS CORRESPONDIENTES PARA ESPARCIRLA,LUEGO ES CUESTION DE PROBAR LA BARAJA, SI HAY ALGUNA CARTA QUE DESLIZA DEMASIADO,PONER MAS ACEITE Y SI SE ADIERE DEMASIADO A LA HORA DE DESLIZAR LA DE ABAJO,PONER MAS SAL.
IMPORTANTE:EL ACEITE HA DE SER OLIVA,DURA MAS Y NO PUEDE SER SINTETICO,YA QUE PRODRIAIS INTOXICAROS AL MANIPULAR LAS CARTAS Y LUEGO MANTENER CONTACTO CON LAS MANOS EN LA BOCA,OJOS ,ALIMENTOS......
BUENO ESPERO QUE DISFRUTEIS CON ESTE ANTIDERRAPANTE .

----------


## hawyn yaur

llegas, pones post hablados en zonas que no correspondes... nose, mirate un poco las normas...


pd: NO GRITES

----------


## Cuasimago

1º.- Presentate en su sitio correspondiente.
2º.- Leete las normas del foro.
3º.- No escribas con mayusculas.
4º.- Postea en el lugar que corresponda. (Desde luego este no es)
5º.- Usa el buscador, hay varios hilos abiertos con el tema del antiderrapante casero.

Todo esto nos ayudará a todos y contribuirá a la limpieza del foro.

----------


## Ella

movido desde videos del festival

----------

